# truespock's toy collection



## truespock (Apr 18, 2015)

https://youtu.be/rUq_BNP7ehs


----------



## Josiah (Apr 18, 2015)

Wow! Some collection.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2015)

Amazing collection and nicely put together slideshow there Truespock!


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 18, 2015)

Well done Peter.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 18, 2015)

WOW - this is an incredible collection but I can't help thinking it must be quite a chore to dust all this stuff!


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 18, 2015)

Glinda said:


> WOW - this is an incredible collection but I can't help thinking it must be quite a chore to dust all this stuff!



But it's done lovingly...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2015)

Lol Glinda, my thoughts too as I was watching the video...break out the canned air.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 19, 2015)

WOW!!  What an amazing collection.  I'm especially fond of tall ships models.


----------



## truespock (Apr 19, 2015)

Glinda said:


> WOW - this is an incredible collection but I can't help thinking it must be quite a chore to dust all this stuff!



What's that?!  I'm supposed to DUST it?!  Who knew!!

(Nah, just kidding.  I dust in rotation, a small section each day, so that the entire collection gets done every month.  I think of this as 'playing with my toys'.


----------

